# Catfish slat traps



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Oct 6, 2009)

anyone use a catfish slatbasket trap? Been havin great success with mine. Acording to a friend, who is the Comm fishing biologist with TWRA here in Etn, i'm the only trap tag holder for a trap for cats on this end of tn. Left it in the river all week last week and retrieved 12 channels and flatheads sunday morning. The smallest fish was just under a lb and the others avgd about 3lbs.


----------



## CLEARVIEW TREE (Oct 7, 2009)

oh, i bought my trap from www.memphisnetandtwine.com,49.00 bucks...well worth it!


----------

